# Mountainbikerinnen aus Kreis Flensburg



## mountienukomma (7. September 2005)

Hallo ihr Bikerinnen da draußen! 
Giebt es im Kreis Flensburg-Schleswig vielleicht irgendwo einen Biketreff für Frauen? Oder auch einfach eine Gruppe die sich ab und zu trifft, in der auch Frauen mitfahren? 
Ich bin noch sehr unerfahren, würde aber gerne mit anderen zusammen lernen! 
LG Nu,


----------



## Viola (8. September 2005)

Hallo,

also wir sind eine kleine Gruppe von Powerfrauen, die neben dem Haushalt und der Kinderpflege auch gerne mal unsere Waden spielen lassen und im Kreis Flensburg unterwegs sind. 

Grundsätzlich sind bei uns ALLE weiblichen Mountainbikerinnen willkommen, jedoch legen wir keinen Wert auf Raser, Angeber, Farbenblinde und sogenannte Markenvertreterinnen. Es ist uns völlig egal, welches MTB Du fährst, welchen Beruf Dein Mann hat oder ob Dein Kleiner schon Zähnchen kriegt oder nicht. WIR wollen einfach nur Spass haben!  

Solltest Du interessiert sein, so schicke mir doch einfach eine Email oder Private Nachricht.

Liebe Grüße,

Viola


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (8. September 2005)

Hallo Nu,

zunächst einmal herzlich willkommen hier im Forum der IBC. 
Wie ich im Bereich Stell-Dich-Vor lesen konnte bist Du ja noch relativ neu hier.
Ich hoffe Du wirst hier viel Spaß haben und finden wonach Du suchst. Das Posting von Viola ist ja schon mal sehr positiv 

Ausserdem habe ich gelesen, dass Du auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike bist. Und wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, hast Du dein Limit von Anfangs 300  auf 800  erhöht. Für das Geld solltest Du bereits ein anständiges Hardtail in kompletter XT-Ausstattung bekommen.
Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, so gibt es in Flensburg einen netten Radladen wo Du mal vorbei schauen solltest: http://www.bikestop.de/index.htm

Und lasse dich nicht gleich vom ersten Satz abschrecken:
_Wir sind hier in Flensburg die (beste) Anlaufstelle für alle Extrem-Biker_

Das wird im "letzten" Satz ja auch gleich wieder revidiert:
_Allen "normalen" Fahrradfahrern steht unsere Werkstatt natürlich ebenfalls offen, mehr dazu im "Service Stop"_ 

So denn, das war jetzt zwar ein wenig Off-Topic, aber ich wollte die Möglichkeit nicht ungenutzt lassen dich in meiner Funktion als Moderator des "Norddeutschen" zu begrüßen.

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## mountienukomma (9. September 2005)

Danke Viola, Danke Rabbit!
Was für ein Herzliches Wilkommen hier im Forum! 
@ Viola: Ich bin erst 17, also auch weder verheiratet, noch habe ich Kinder  Wenn es trotzdem OK ist, würde ich mich aber gerne bei Zeiten ma lMelden und "Reinhorchen" wann ihr euch mal zum Radeln trefft! 

@Rabbit/ Harry: Danke für die Shopadresse! Da werde ich sobald es geht mal reinschauen! Ist ja praktisch um-die-Ecke! 

Also nochmals Danke an euch! 
Nu,


----------



## northpoint (10. September 2005)

Welcome at the club(forum   )!  

So viele Shops gibt es ja leider momentan nicht mehr in Flensburg...  

Bevor ich zu Rad-ab fahre würde ich auch andere Läden vorziehen.Einziger Vorteil von Rad-ab ...er hat CUBE


----------



## Rote-Locke (11. September 2005)

@Rabbit
Danke für die Werbung, muss ich jetzt was bezahlen   

@Nu

Moin auch, wilkommen in der großen weiten Fahrradwelt. Wenn Du Bock hast, komm vorbei und wir schnacken mal. Mittlerweile gibt es in Flensburg ja doch schon so eine Art MTB Szene in der eigentlich alle Spielarten unseres wunderbaren Individualsports vertreten sind. Sind auch alles super nette Leute, ich bin sicher da findest Du schnell Anschluß und Unterstützung. Es gab da früher auch mal so einen Radtreff von einem meiner Kollegen bei VW Thurner. Weiß aber gar nicht ob der noch existiert. Da war einmal die Woche gemeinsame Ausfahrt. Vieleicht weiß ja jemand hier was darüber.

Zum bike kann ich Dir nur empfehlen, verzichte gerade am Anfang auf möglichst viele Spielereien und technische Finessen, das spart Geld und Ärger. Ein gutes, simples Hardtail (Federgabel vorne, hinten ungefedert) mit einer soliden Schaltung ab Shimano Deore aufwärts (vorsicht vor Mischgruppen). Das ist nicht zu schwer, haltbar und verzeiht einiges. Gute Laufräder und eine funktionierende, stabile Gabel (Federvorspannung bzw. Luftdruck sowie die Zugstufe=Ausfedergeschwindigkeit sollte einstellbar sein) sind wichtig und das war's auch schon fast.
Außerdem gewöhnt man mit einem Hardtail am Anfang einen wesentlich besseren Fahrstil im Gelände an. Das kommt später der Haltbarkeit von Fullies oder Leichtbauteilen zugute. Passende Rahmengröße ist wichtig, im Gelände lieber einen kleinen Rahmen  

Erstma!


----------

